# That's the last time I go to petsmart...



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

...at a time where I know I won't be the only one there. I typically avoid the crowds but today I threw my rule out.

First thing I see when I walk in is a little brother and sister going through all the dog clothes. They've got this teeny tiny chihuahua with them, probably too young to be from its mother. It was smaller than Flash's head was at 9 weeks old, I kid you not. The sister carried it like a rag doll most of the time, afterall you can't expect a 7ish year old to be as gentle with a puppy as one should be. No parents in site. She's about to have a fit in the middle of the store because all the clothes are too big for the puppy. When she does part with the puppy, she puts it in a pile of blankets in the middle of the floor. The puppy is shaking uncontrolably and can't stand. It tries but it's legs just can't do it, it sort of stands with its legs all sprawled out.

Then I run into the english bulldog that pees in the store. Owners think it's funny, do nothing to clean it despite standing RIGHT NEXT TO one of those cleaning stations. At that point I made it a mission to keep my eyes off all dogs in the store. That would have worked if people actually let dogs walk these days. But Precious must be carried everywhere. And Precious must have her own bag to sit in. And Precious must have puppies and said puppies must accompany Precious to petsmart in the carrying bag. And everyone must make a fuss over Precious and the puppies.

And as I'm leaving there's a vizsla mix looking dog with a gentle leader on. No problem except the owner was yanking the dog around with the gentle leader. I suppose their next stop was a dog chiropractor.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I tend to only make really fast trips in and out of Petsmart myself. I just can't stand the irresponsible owners I tend to see. I would have felt the same way you did had I experienced the same situation.

Honestly, I would probably stay out of Petsmart forever if I didn't need to get woodshavings for my guinea pigs. That's pretty much the only thing I buy there. And I never take Risa in anymore because no one can control (or cares to control) their dogs. Since I'm working on her not being so reactive and scared it is a bad idea to take her there.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

I get frustrated with that kind of thing too. I avoid those situations as much as possible. People not smart enough to take care of their kids think they can care for a dog as well. Besides Sarge is not a friend of the little fru fru dogs, he turned one into a chew toy at a dog park one time that kept barking and nipping at his hind legs. 

No harm was done to the little dog, sarge turned and barked as a warnig to leave me alone, fru fru decided to ignor the warning. before I knew it Sarge swung around and grabbed that dog, picked it up high in the air and body slamed him to the ground. He ended up with his front paws holding the little dog down while in a laying down position himself chewing on the dog like a squeeky toy from pet smart. (like the way I tied that in)

I was right there and got the dog, handed it to the owner and she says...dont worry..it happens all the time. 

I can certianly see why it would!!! lol


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I just finished my puppy classes there. I think it is the luck of the draw who you get for a trainer, and my guy was great. We did not do the things that would conflict with Schutzhund (like drop it, for example) and he really had a clue unlike a lot of them. 
You know what I think? If we GSD owners allowed our dogs to behave in public like many of the smaller dogs you see....
Jamie- I got my shavings in bulk from a mill that made trim pieces when I was using them for my horses. Cost me $5 for a pickup load for nice pine. Got anything like that near you?


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

_<Ummmm, butch...Don't you have something you're supposed to be working on?>_


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

The Bully Sticks keep me going back every 6 weeks or so. And the Air Kong balls (Flash's faves). I've not found Bully Sticks for the same price or better elsewhere.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use PetSmart as a socializing tool. we do buy toys there. our pup was home maybe a hour and we realized we didn't buy any toys. so off we go, the lovely GF, the cute pup an i. we get there and i think he only has his first round of shots so i held him the entire time. i didn't think it was a good idea to let him sniff around. i didn't take him there again untill he had all of his shots.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I only go when they open on a weekday. Monday mornings are always great! 

I take Annabelle because she likes to pick out her own toys. LOL!

I don't care if people carry their dogs around. It keeps them out of me and my big ol mean GSD's way.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

We have taken Rocky to Petsmart a few times and it is always a nightmare.

I normally go to Pet Co and have not run into any of those problems.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The average PetSmart experience









The average PetSmart shopper.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh, BTW, I own a few shares of PetSmart stock. So please, keep shopping there!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I view those trips as a great time to work on MY dogs behavior. I don't care if there are 3 screaming children running around chasing the mouse they dropped - I told you to sit, you WILL sit.

I live in an area where I've seen young boys (can't call them men) come in with their pit bull on a chain (like the kind you use to tie the dog out) with said dog going NUTSO every time it sees another dog. What do I do? Evil me walks my boy Riggs all around where they are. They ended up having to carry the dog out of the store.

I have NO problem telling people off in the pet stores. If your dog pees on something I will point it out, then tell you where the cleaning supplies are. Or even call the manager to GIVE you the cleaning supplies.


----------



## johnrm (Feb 17, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaThe Bully Sticks keep me going back every 6 weeks or so. And the Air Kong balls (Flash's faves). I've not found Bully Sticks for the same price or better elsewhere.


Try this place for bully sticks, best price I've found
https://www.petcenterdirect.com/


----------



## Natasha (Apr 12, 2006)

I can't stand going to PetSmart. Everyone who works at the local PetSmart are mean and are always right behind you. I mean come on I can do things myself and I sure don't need a shadow following me around...I'm not a baby anymore.

I was excited when I heard we were getting a PetSmart but now I dread goign there.They're erally expensive too. I can get the same cuz for $3 cheaper at the nearest pet store near me. Which is nice as the pet store near me is a smaller one and has very high end stuff. I love goign to the closer one as it has just about anything I could possibly need and at cheap prices. If the nearest one doesn't have what I'm looking for I go to the Pet Supplies Plus -I get my name tags from there as their engraving machine works loads better then any other store near here-. And if that fails I go to PetSmart.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Heidis Mom_<Ummmm, butch...Don't you have something you're supposed to be working on?>_


OK OK Im going...


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

I work at petsmart, and I too get Very frustrated with some of the displays i see in there, Ive seen it as bad as a man beating his dog before and a someone bringing in a fighting Pitt, not to mention the 4-5 week old puppies bought from bad breeders, and i cant say anything to them, alot of Very irresponsible owners go there let there little ankle biters run around on those retractable leash's around isle and pay no attention to them until they run into a big untrained aggressive Rottie on a choke that another dumb owner brought in, Its a nice idea to be able to shop with your dog, and to be able to get some socialization out of your shopping trip. But i wish only good owners were allowed in with dogs, You really need to protect your dog when you are in there because you never know what type of people and type of dogs they are going to bring in. I would never bring and unvaccinated dog in there either. So many owners just let there dogs poop and pee and don't clean it up, they think its our job to clean up there dog poop The same owners that don't pick it up when they take there dogs to a park where children play prob don't even have there dogs de-wormed, there is nothing wrong with petsmart but there is something wrong with alot of dog owners out there
As far as the training goes as long as you get the right trainer its one of the best places to learn because the dog learns with tons of distractions and lots of different smells, but i can understand your level of annoyance with bad dog owners if you feel its best i would say keep shopping just leave your dog home


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Not a big fan of either, and your experience further solidifies my resolution.

My reasons are mostly feeling heart-broken for the baby parrots there. It is obvious the sales rep do not care about finding good homes for them, so long as the little guys are sold. I saw this family bought a pionus along with a little cage. The dad was TERRIFIED of the baby parrot, and the kids were just holding him, without any care that it might fly off and be stepped on or something. No education, nothing, to ready them for parrot-ownership.

Lousy diet, stressful environment, and seems to have little or no proper socialization. And God knows where they get their birds from. Parrot mills do exist. 

Not to mention horror stories how they deal with them that I have read in parrot journals.

*shudder*

I get off my soap box now.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Petsmart and Petco are like the Walmarts of petstores. 

There are like no other choices to shop at around here. Petco is the only place I can find a live mouse to feed my snake. 

Petsmart is "against" selling live animals for food and only sell frozen. I was told by the employee that it is cruel to feed live food and everyone should only feed frozen. Does he think frozen mice grow from trees? *shakes head*


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Flash was not with me. There's no way in **** I'd ever take him there knowing it would be busy.



> Originally Posted By: mamagoosePetsmart and Petco are like the Walmarts of petstores.
> 
> There are like no other choices to shop at around here. Petco is the only place I can find a live mouse to feed my snake.
> 
> Petsmart is "against" selling live animals for food and only sell frozen. I was told by the employee that it is cruel to feed live food and everyone should only feed frozen. Does he think frozen mice grow from trees? *shakes head*


Yep, I go to a feed store for kibble but if I want to get a toy or some other pet item locally, them's the only options. About the mouse thing...my dad had a snake for many years. I have a much younger sister (in fact she just turned 11!) and when she was about 4 my dad needed to get a mouse. I don't remember specifics but it was something like we were going out of town and the snake was due for a feeding but my dad had missed the local feed store closing and we didn't have a petco anywhere near us. We went to petsmart and while checking out my little sister said, "We're going to feed him to my snake Sammy!!!"







My dad could have strangled her! The clerk just said she didn't know they sold feeder mice in a tone that suggested she was scolding us. Yep, Sammy ate good that night!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Too funny about the mouse. I too was almost so desperate as to pay $8 for one of their pet mice for snake food. Of course I wouldn't have let them know that! 

I'm sorry but my snake will not eat a frozen mouse despite all the little "tips" and "tricks" I have read about, and heard about. Doesn't happen. Not to mention it disgusts me to no end when it comes to thawing them out, because they are all mushy and the skin is real thin and it is just sick sick sick!!


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

I have had no problems with my petsmart and I go once a week.

Sometimes I think you guys go there looking and expecting problems so stuff sticks out to you. Go there, mind your own business, get your







, get out.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: wrennyI have had no problems with my petsmart and I go once a week.
> 
> Sometimes I think you guys go there looking and expecting problems so stuff sticks out to you. Go there, mind your own business, get your
> 
> ...


Be sure to take your own advice whenever someone else in the store doesnt take it.

It doesnt always work that way.

My daughter is 10 years old and doesnt go anywheres by herself, I sure as heck wouldnt let a child younger go off by themselves with a dog that obvisouly shouldnt be away from its mom.

Besides that, I didnt see anywheres were the OP even said anything to anyone, so wouldnt that be "minding your own business" according to you?


Im still working in issues with our mix Buddy. I dare not take him yet cause I would be seen as that person with the little yappy dog, lol. maybe I should post in the training section....

Even when I do take him out (for walks and such) and I finally DO get him to obey and listen, it seems there is ALWAYS that one person with the one dog who send us back to square one cause they wont control their dog..<sigh>


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: wrennyI have had no problems with my petsmart and I go once a week.
> 
> Sometimes I think you guys go there looking and expecting problems so stuff sticks out to you. Go there, mind your own business, get your
> 
> ...


A dog pissing in the middle of the store and the owner laughing and not cleaning it is ok? How did I go looking for that? How am I supposed to ignore the dog in a bag with its puppies when the entire store has gathered around it in the aisle I need to go down? And they act like I've got three eyes when I don't care to even look at the dog and its puppies. I think that is minding my own business. How am I supposed to not pay attention to the tiniest dog I've ever seen being plopped down in the middle of an aisle I need to walk down? I suppose I should have just stepped on it while looking elsewhere. Do you not notice when a dog is being walked in front of you while you're exiting the store and it's being a bit unruly? Would you not think to yourself wow that poor dog if it was being yanked around by a gentle leader? I said five words the entire time I was at that store. Three to one staff when they asked me if I needed help with anything, "No, thank you" and two to the checkout clerk, "Thank you". I did go there to just get my







and get out. I would love to have been able to just get my







and get out. Believe me buddy, I'm not the kind of person that enjoys dicking around. Those people were in my way. Hard to not notice them. Maybe you are blind, I don't know, or maybe you're one of those owners we all despise and you think these types of incidents are a-ok. Wouldn't surprise me, afterall the good owners are terribly outnumbered. 

But thanks for your wondeful, astute contribution to this thread.


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I just don't like Petsmart in general.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I tend to go to Petco. I have taken Max and Kayos into Petsmart to train them but when our Petco opened up last year I started going there. It is 10 minutes closer to my house, smaller, cleaner, and better run. I have seen a sales manager ask a person to take a dog out of the store too. Besides Petsmart does not carry Natural Balance and Petco does.

I figure I cannot change the world and sometimes getting ugly with people may make it worse. I just try to let my dog be an example. When I need to gripe I find the manager and let them handle it if they chose to.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i think i have made my mind up to leave tyson in the car when if i go there..(i take him everywhere, whether he can go in or not)


----------

